# Second hard drive not found



## Sky_3y3 (May 2, 2012)

Hello,

I am new to FreeBSD and have recently installed it on my laptop. My laptop is a Toshiba Satellite A200, a country specific model, that comes with two internal harddrives.

After installing FreeBSD and configuring some preferences I noticed that only one of the hard drives was detected. I have since searched through google for solutions to this problem.

At the moment, the information I can give you is that both hardrives are connected through a SATA interface, Windows and Ubuntu are able to identify both drives, Windows reports that one drive is connected to channel 0 and the other to channel 2 of the PCI bus 0, device 31, function 2. The driver FreeBSD is using is ahci.

In the dmesg.boot file it seems that all three channels on the PCI bus are found and scanned, however the second drive is not found.

When running *camcontrol -v* the first hard drive and the CD drive are reported as well as all the other channels in the hard drive bus and the ATA bus (where the CD drive is connected) however the second drive does not show up on its channel. I tried telling camcontrol to rescan the bus, however the drive was not found.

I would like some advice on how to proceed and get FreeBSD to identify the second hard drive. I'll be happy to give you a copy of the log files if needed, however I am unable to do so at this moment as I am writing this from Windows, I am also having some trouble with WPA authentication using certificates in FreeBSD, but I have not looked into it in detail yet.

Thanks for any help!


----------

